
The Case for Learned Index Structures - mpweiher
https://www.arxiv-vanity.com/papers/1712.01208v1/
======
dominotw
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15894896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15894896)

------
zedware
AI will affect the database design radically?

